# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Classic Suite 3.4 Released

## mohamed73

*Dear Customers and Forum members! Merry Christmas Update.  The  Easy-JTAG Team wishes you peace, joy and prosperity throughout the  coming year. Thank you for your continued support and partnership. We  look forward to working for you in the years to come. Merry Christmas  and Happy New Year 2019  EasyJTAG Classic Suite 3.4 Released: 
Added: USB Firehose Operations: 
- 9008: Read Info ( Partitions/Android version)
- 9008: AutoSelect Loader , based on PK_HASH and HW_ID
- 9008: Write BIN Dumps
- 9008: Write XML Dumps
- 9008: Read BIN Dumps
- 9008: Read XML Dumps
- 9008: Clear User Locks ( Unencrypted devices )   Added: USB LAF Operations for LG phones with no loaders available 
- LAF: Detect Device Info ( Partitions/Android version)
- LAF: Dump EMMC/UFS Partitions  
GUI and Core changes: 
- Added: Light UI Changes ( partition manager reside on a main sccreen,  allows work with partitions independent from connection mode - LAF  Firehose, File IO or eMMC connection.)
- Added: Full Screen UI mode
- Added: Added retry reading for internal API for weak ISP eMMC connections.
- Added: New NAND chips and algos
- Added: Partition Editor GUI ( Beta )   Fixed: 
- Fix: eMMC: Clear User Locks 
- Fix: Possibility to Create GPP with 0 sizes;
- Fix: Reading some fields in prop.list
- Fix: iConfig data processing for some iPhones 6p
- Fix: Wrong address display in status bar over 4GB
- Fix: Wrong eMMC name detection for eMMC with duplicate CID names 
- Fix: Wrong eMMC firmware file autodetection
- Fix: Unicode file names for JTAG Core
- Fix: Many UI and internal BUGs
- Fix: Box stuck if eMMC connection is unstable
- Fix: Support login under VM Environment ( V2 Hardware )   New supported phones by eMMC  Connection:  
- 4GOOD LIGHT AT300   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZB501KL   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- BQ AQUARIS X5   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC M9 Plus   (ISP eMMC Pinout)		
- HUAWEI G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI GR5 (KII-L21)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI HONOR 7X (BND-TL10)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD M3 LITE (BACH-L09)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD T3 8 (KOBE-L09A)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD T3 10 LTE (AGS-L09)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI NOVA (CAN-L11)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI P9 (EVA-L19)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI P9 LITE (VNS-L31)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI Y6 II (CAM-L21)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI Y7 (TRT-LX1)   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO K6 (K33A42)   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO P2   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO YOGA TABLET 3-850M   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG L15GB   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS751   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG SP320   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG US601   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1775   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1794   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO 1201   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A530F   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-C5000   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-E700F   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G389F   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J327T   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J400M   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J500G   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J701M   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J727A   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J727S   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J727T   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T355H   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-N7502   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-P901   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA R1 Plus G9922   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 4 Qualcomm   (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE Z978   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)   REPLACED: 
- ASUS Z300CNL   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J701F   (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)   
Support Files Updated:  
  Code:
 Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/4GOOD
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/4GOOD/Light_AT300
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/4GOOD/Light_AT300/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/4GOOD/Light_AT300/Pinout/4GOOD_LIGHT_AT300_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire/Dump/amazon_kindle_fire_Full.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire_2
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire_2/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire_2/Dump/Amazon_KF2_V1046_FullFlash.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire_2/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Amazon/Kindle_Fire_2/Pinout/AMAZON_KINDLE_FIRE_2_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Asus/FE380CG_K016_1 (Fonepad 8)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Asus/FE380CG_K016_1 (Fonepad 8)/Pinout/Asus_FE380CG_isp_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Blu
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Blu/STUDIO_7
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Blu/STUDIO_7/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Blu/STUDIO_7/Dump/BLU_STUDIO_7_emmc_direct_dump_3GB_PRETEC_S10016.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/PGN-403
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/PGN-403/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/PGN-403/Dump/CONDOR_PGN-403_emmc_direct_dump_3GB_SAMSUNG_N5XZMB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/TAB_785R-3G_16GB
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/TAB_785R-3G_16GB/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Condor/TAB_785R-3G_16GB/Dump/CONDOR_TAB_785R-3G_16GB_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_AWMB3R.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/M9_Plus
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/M9_Plus/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/M9_Plus/Pinout/HTC_M9_Plus_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_E8_OPAJ210_(M8Sb)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_E8_OPAJ210_(M8Sb)/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_E8_OPAJ210_(M8Sb)/Dump/HTC_One_E8_OPAJ210_dump_by_vendor_qualcomm.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_E8_OPAJ210_(M8Sb)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_E8_OPAJ210_(M8Sb)/Pinout/HTC_OPAJ210_(One_E8)_isp_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_MAX_0P3P510
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_MAX_0P3P510/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/HTC/ONE_MAX_0P3P510/Dump/HTC_One_Max_(0P3P510)_dump.zip
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HiSense
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HiSense/C20 (Kingkong II)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/HiSense/C20 (Kingkong II)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/HiSense/C20 (Kingkong II)/Pinout/HiSense_c20_(Kingkong_II)_isp_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/ASCEND G7-L01/Pinout/HUAWEI_G7-L01_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)/Dump/HUAWEI_CHC_U01_emmc_direct_dump_ROM1_1GB_SAMSUNG_8GND3R.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)/Pinout/HUAWEI_G_PLAY_MINI_(CHC-U01)_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/Honor 6C Pro (JMM-L22)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad M3 Lite 10 (BAH-L09)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad M3 Lite 10 (BAH-L09)/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad M3 Lite 10 (BAH-L09)/Dump/MediaPad_M3_Lite_10_(BAH-L09)_dump_write_by_vendor_Qualcomm.zip
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad M3 Lite 10 (BAH-L09)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad M3 Lite 10 (BAH-L09)/Pinout/HUAWEI_MEDIAPAD_M3_LITE_(BAH-L09)_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T2 7.0 LTE (BGO-DL09)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T2 7.0 LTE (BGO-DL09)/Pinout
  Updated file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T3 10.0 LTE (AGS-L09)/Dump/MediaPad_T3_10_AGS-L09_dump_write_by_vendor_qualcomm.zip
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T3 10.0 LTE (AGS-L09)/Dump/MediaPad_T3_10_AGS-L09_dump_write_by_vendor_qualcomm_full.zip
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T3 10.0 LTE (AGS-L09)/Dump/MediaPad_T3_10_AGS-L09_dump_write_by_vendor_qualcomm_full_2.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/MediaPad T3 10.0 LTE (AGS-L09)/Pinout/HUAWEI_MEDIAPAD_T3_10_LTE_(AGS-L09)_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 (EVA-L19)/Pinout/HUAWEI_P9_(EVA-L19)_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Dump/Huawei_P9_Lite_(VNS-L21)_dump_write_by_vendor_hisilicon_full.zip
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Dump/Huawei_P9_Lite_(VNS-L31)_dump.zip
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Dump/Huawei_P9_Lite_(VNS-L31)_dump_write_by_vendor_hisilicon_full.zip
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Huawei/P9 Lite (VNS-L21) (VNS-L31)/Pinout/HUAWEI_P9_LITE_(VNS-L21)_(VNS-L31)_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/K520
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/K520/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/K520/Dump/LG_K520_emmc_direct_dump_16GB_SAMSUNG_Q316AB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/L15GB/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/L15GB/Pinout/LG_L15GB_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LMX210ULMA
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LMX210ULMA/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LMX210ULMA/Dump/LG_LMX210ULMA_emmc_direct_dump_16GB_HYNIX_HAG4A2.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LS676
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LS676/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LS676/Dump/LG_LS676_emmc_dump_ROM1_16GB_SAMSUNG_Q316BB.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/LS751/Pinout/LG_LS751_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/M150/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/M150/Dump/LG_M150_emmc_dump_ROM1_16GB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/M250E
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/M250E/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/M250E/Dump/LG_M250E_emmc_direct_dump_16GB_SAMSUNG_QE13MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/SP200
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/SP200/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/SP200/Dump/LG_SP200_emmc_dump_ROM1_ROM2_ROM3_16GB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/US601/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/LG/US601/Dump/LG_US601_emmc_direct_dump_16GB_SAMSUNG_QE13MB.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Lenovo/P2/Pinout/LENOVO_P2_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Lenovo/TB2-X30L/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Lenovo/TB2-X30L/Pinout/Lenovo_TB2-X30L_isp_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Lenovo/Yoga Tablet 3 YT3-850M/Pinout/LENOVO_YOGA_TABLET_3-850M_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Micromax/Q301
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Micromax/Q301/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Micromax/Q301/Dump/MICROMAX_Q301_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_PRETEC_EE4EA4.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1025/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1025_emmc_direct_dump_256MB_HYNIX_H4G1D.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1100
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1100/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1100/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1100_emmc_direct_dump_1GB_SAMSUNG_MBG4GC.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1527_Moto_X_Play/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1527_emmc_direct_dump_256MB_HYNIX_H8G1E.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1762
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1762/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1762/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1762_emmc_direct_dump_16GB_HYNIX_HAG4A2.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1775
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1775/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1775/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1775_emmc_direct_dump_1GB_SAMSUNG_QE63MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1775/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1775/Pinout/MOTOROLA_XT1775_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1794
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1794/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1794/Dump/MOTOROLA_XT1794_emmc_direct_dump_1GB_HYNIX_HBG4A2.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1794/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Motorola/XT1794/Pinout/MOTOROLA_XT1794_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB/LIVE_LOG_OPPO_1201_SAMSUNG_F312MB.TXT
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB/OPPO_1201_emmc_dump_ROM1_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB.bin
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB/OPPO_1201_emmc_dump_ROM2_SAMSUNG_F312MB.BIN
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB/OPPO_1201_emmc_dump_ROM3_SAMSUNG_F312MB.BIN
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Dump/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_SAMSUNG_F312MB/OPPO_1201_extcsd_SAMSUNG_F312MB.BIN
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/1201/Pinout/OPPO_1201_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/A1601
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/A1601/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Oppo/A1601/Dump/OPPO_A1601_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_HYNIX_HBG4A2.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Prestigio/PSP3507/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Prestigio/PSP3507/Dump/PRESTIGIO_PSP3507DUO_emmc_direct_dump_2GB_HYNIX_H4G2A.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/GT-I9192/Dump/SAMSUNG_GT-I9192_emmc_dump_ROM1_ROM2_ROM3_256mb.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/GT-P8110/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/GT-P8110/Dump/P8110_dump_write_by_vendor_Samsung_full.zip
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-A500H/Dumps/SAMSUNG_SM-A500H_emmc_direct_dump_1GB_SAMSUNG_R311MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-C5000
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-C5000/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-C5000/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-C5000_emmc_direct_dump_512MB_SAMSUNG_RX14MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-C5000/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-C5000/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-C5000_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G389F/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-G389F_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G390F
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G390F/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G390F/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-G390F_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_SAMSUNG_Q313BB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G570F/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-G570F/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-G570F_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_SAMSUNG_Q313BB.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J200G/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J200G_emmc_direct_dump_256MB_HYNIX_H8G4T.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J327T
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J327T/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J327T/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J327T_emmc_direct_dump_3GB_SAMSUNG_Q316BB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J327T/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J327T/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J327T_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J400M
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J400M/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J400M/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J400M_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_SAMSUNG_QE63MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J400M/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J400M/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J400M_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J500G/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J500G_emmc_direct_dump_256MB_SAMSUNG_QN16MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J500G/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J500G/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J500G_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Updated file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701F/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J701F_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701M
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701M/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701M/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J701M_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_SAMSUNG_AJTD4R.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701M/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J701M/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J701M_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J720M
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J720M/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J720M/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J720M_emmc_direct_dump_6GB_SAMSUNG_BJTD4R.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727A
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727A/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727A/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J727A_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_TOSHIBA_400073.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727A/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727A/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J727A_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727S
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727S/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727S/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J727S_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_TOSHIBA_400073.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727S/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727S/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J727S_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727T
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727T/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727T/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J727T_emmc_direct_dump_3GB_TOSHIBA_400073.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727T/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J727T/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J727T_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J730GM
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J730GM/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J730GM/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-J730GM_emmc_dump_ROM1_4GB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J730GM/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-J730GM/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-J730GM_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-N7502/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-N7502_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-N7505/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-N7505/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-N7505_emmc_dump_ROM1_ROM2_ROM3.rar
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-P901/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-P901_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/Dump/SAMSUNG_SM-S550TL_emmc_direct_dump_256MB_SAMSUNG_QN16MB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/Pinout/SAMSUNG_SM-S550TL_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/SD Card Repair
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/SD Card Repair/Samsung_SM-S975L_16Gpit
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-S550TL/SD Card Repair/Samsung_SM-S975L_S975LUDUANB1_GPT_UEFI_4.3.zbin
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-T520
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-T520/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-T520/Dump/SM-T520_dump_write_by_vendor_Samsung.zip
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-T520/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Samsung/SM-T520/Pinout/Samsung_SM-T520_isp_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Sony/G9922_Xperia_R1_Plus
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Sony/G9922_Xperia_R1_Plus/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Sony/G9922_Xperia_R1_Plus/Pinout/SONY_XPERIA_R1_Plus_G9922_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Vivo/1723
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Vivo/1723/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Vivo/1723/Dump/VIVO_1723_emmc_direct_dump_8GB_SAMSUNG_RH64AB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Xiaomi/Redmi_Note_4_Qualcomm
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/Xiaomi/Redmi_Note_4_Qualcomm/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/Xiaomi/Redmi_Note_4_Qualcomm/Pinout/XIAOMI_REDMI_NOTE_4_Qualcomm_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/L110
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/L110/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/L110/Dump/ZTE_L110_emmc_direct_dump_4GB_PRETEC_EH8EB8.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/Z978
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/Z978/Dump
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/Z978/Dump/ZTE_Z978_emmc_direct_dump_1GB_SAMSUNG_RX1BMB.rar
  Added folder 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/Z978/Pinout
  Added file 9. Easy Jtag files/ZTE/Z978/Pinout/ZTE_Z978_emmc_direct_pinout.jpg
​ *

----------

